# 2 Fragen zu Subclipse



## geneticZ (17. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit einem ganz normalen SVN via Subclipse. 
Gestern wurde Fehlerhaftes commited und eine ältere Revision müsste zum neuen Head werden. 
Ich weiss dass man da normalerweise auf die alte Revision zurück merged, aber wie funktioniert das bei Subclipse?

So, nun geht das Spiel weiter. Ich habe meine aktuelle Working Copy mit den verschiedenen Revisions Nummern so upgedated, dass eigentlich meine jetzige lokale Working Copy zum neuen Head werden sollte. Wie kann man dies mit Subclipse bewerkstelligen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2010)

Hat zwar nicht direkt etwas mit deiner Frage zu tun, aber warum nimmst du nicht das 'offizielle' Plugin Subversive? Subclipse habe ich schon lange nicht mehr versucht, aber früher war er unbenutzbar


----------



## geneticZ (17. Jul 2010)

hm, war bis zu dem jetzigen Problem eigentlich zufrieden mit subclipse.
Geht das mit Subversiv denn einfacher? Oder hat jemand ne Lösung für mein Subclipse Problem?


----------



## Brandenburgerin (17. Jul 2010)

Ich kann nur Wildcard beipflichten. Mit Subclipse hatte ich immer Probleme. Ob Dein spezifisches dabei war, keine Ahnung. Es waren zu viele. Mit Subversion war alles weg und bin total zufrieden damit.


----------

